# First Vivarium



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 22, 2019)

It's nothing too exciting but I had fun with it! I put a drainage layer of rocks down first, then a layer of dirt, then a layer of live moss from our woods. I have three ferns in there as well as another small plant. I also have a birch branch and some bark. It looks nice, and I hope it lasts a while. I am keeping a Giant Kenya Budwing female in there right now, but I plan to move an orchid female in there instead. Eventually, I want to convince my parents to let me get a baby crested gecko, and it will live in the vivarium until it outgrows it. 

Sorry for the bad pic.




- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 23, 2019)

I like it!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks! I made a background for it today so it looks much better.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 23, 2019)

Here's the vivarium just about completed! (Still have to wait for the plants to grow)

Sorry for the bad pic!




I made the back with real bark hot-glued onto contact-paper covered cardboard. If I do get a crestie eventually, I included a hide and a food dish in the bark background, although this pic doesn't show them.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## vyadha (Apr 25, 2019)

Nice! Some local springtails would be fun to watch populate. Not as much star power as a crestie but fun nonetheless.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 25, 2019)

vyadha said:


> Nice! Some local springtails would be fun to watch populate. Not as much star power as a crestie but fun nonetheless.


Ya, I'll definitely try to find some!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ohaple (Apr 29, 2019)

I like having springtails for sure. They will keep mold down with 0 effort on your part. I also like isopods, but they would be second on my list.

It looks great!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 29, 2019)

ohaple said:


> I like having springtails for sure. They will keep mold down with 0 effort on your part. I also like isopods, but they would be second on my list.
> 
> It looks great!


Thanks! I will get springtails when I get the chance.  Is there an easy way to find and culture wild springtails? I already had to throw one stick out because of mold.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 30, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Thanks! I will get springtails when I get the chance.  Is there an easy way to find and culture wild springtails? I already had to throw one stick out because of mold.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I never use wild springtails or isopods for fear of parasites/pesticide but that is because I am in the city. If you can find a wooded natural area, the best place to find them is under rotting logs. When I use to go look for Salamanders upstate I would often find tons of isopods/springtails under these logs.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> I never use wild springtails or isopods for fear of parasites/pesticide but that is because I am in the city. If you can find a wooded natural area, the best place to find them is under rotting logs. When I use to go look for Salamanders upstate I would often find tons of isopods/springtails under these logs.


I live near a small woods. I already found some isopods. What is the best way to collect the springtails? They are so tiny! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 30, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 well I can think of two ways, one is to collect a bunch of wet leaf litter, rotten pieces of wood/bark and set it up in a container then put out a piece of mushroom in the container. Springtails LOVE eating mushrooms, this is what I feed my springtails. If there is any springtails in the container they will swarm the mushroom, then you can take the piece of mushroom and shake the springtails into a clean container to culture. Another way is using the mushroom and setting it up in the woods under a rotten log then returning the next day to see if any springtails are on it and shake them into a container. Also springtails are hydrophobic meaning they will always float on top of water, if you can find a way to gather materials that have springtails in it, and fill it without water with making a mess, all the springtails will collect on top   hope this helps


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2019)

That's there great ways to do it! Thanks so much @Charoozz520!! I will let you know how it goes.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## ohaple (Apr 30, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> @MantisGirl13 well I can think of two ways, one is to collect a bunch of wet leaf litter, rotten pieces of wood/bark and set it up in a container then put out a piece of mushroom in the container. Springtails LOVE eating mushrooms, this is what I feed my springtails. If there is any springtails in the container they will swarm the mushroom, then you can take the piece of mushroom and shake the springtails into a clean container to culture. Another way is using the mushroom and setting it up in the woods under a rotten log then returning the next day to see if any springtails are on it and shake them into a container. Also springtails are hydrophobic meaning they will always float on top of water, if you can find a way to gather materials that have springtails in it, and fill it without water with making a mess, all the springtails will collect on top   hope this helps


Good advice here. I would also look on craigslist or similar in your area or a local reptile store. People who culture springtails usually have tons extra and they aren't worth much. The main cost is in shipping when you order online. I keep my cultures with just water and charcoal to make it easy to maintain. I add rice or brewers' yeast every couple of weeks. They make short work of mold. I like isopods almost as a secondary pet, and the way I keep mine they add work rather than relieve work.

The risk of mites is real. I ordered some isopods from someone that started their culture from wild stock. Within 4 weeks I noticed many isopod deaths, and then started seeing the mites themselves. At that point the whole colony is pretty much done and I just try to keep from cross-contaminating. With my mantises I try extra hard not to take those chances. Usually people recommend only using the second generation of isopods for your vivarium by taking out the babies at a very young age and putting them in a new sterile container. This minimizes risk of accidental mites, but requires months of patience.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 30, 2019)

Ok. Thanks for all the suggestions.

- MantisGirl13


----------

